# Displaytag findet getter-Methode(n) nicht!



## purzel (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich werde langsam verrückt! Ein Problem nach dem anderen...

Jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem, der Displaytag findet meine getter-Methoden nicht, in anderen Klassen (gleicher Aufbau) gehts.

Hier erstmal die Fehlermeldung:


```
HTTP Status 500 -

type Exception report

message

description The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.

exception

org.apache.jasper.JasperException: javax.servlet.ServletException: javax.servlet.jsp.JspException: Exception: [.LookupUtil] Error looking up property "id" in object type "de.news.verwaltung.redi.News". Cause: Property 'id' has no getter method
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.handleJspException(JspServletWrapper.java:570)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:442)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:391)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:334)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:722)
	org.tuckey.web.filters.urlrewrite.NormalRewrittenUrl.doRewrite(NormalRewrittenUrl.java:213)
	org.tuckey.web.filters.urlrewrite.RuleChain.handleRewrite(RuleChain.java:171)
	org.tuckey.web.filters.urlrewrite.RuleChain.doRules(RuleChain.java:145)
	org.tuckey.web.filters.urlrewrite.UrlRewriter.processRequest(UrlRewriter.java:92)
	org.tuckey.web.filters.urlrewrite.UrlRewriteFilter.doFilter(UrlRewriteFilter.java:381)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:366)
	org.springframework.security.web.access.intercept.FilterSecurityInterceptor.invoke(FilterSecurityInterceptor.java:109)
	org.springframework.security.web.access.intercept.FilterSecurityInterceptor.doFilter(FilterSecurityInterceptor.java:83)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.access.ExceptionTranslationFilter.doFilter(ExceptionTranslationFilter.java:97)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.session.SessionManagementFilter.doFilter(SessionManagementFilter.java:100)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.authentication.AnonymousAuthenticationFilter.doFilter(AnonymousAuthenticationFilter.java:78)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.authentication.rememberme.RememberMeAuthenticationFilter.doFilter(RememberMeAuthenticationFilter.java:119)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.servletapi.SecurityContextHolderAwareRequestFilter.doFilter(SecurityContextHolderAwareRequestFilter.java:54)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.savedrequest.RequestCacheAwareFilter.doFilter(RequestCacheAwareFilter.java:35)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.authentication.AbstractAuthenticationProcessingFilter.doFilter(AbstractAuthenticationProcessingFilter.java:187)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.authentication.logout.LogoutFilter.doFilter(LogoutFilter.java:105)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.context.SecurityContextPersistenceFilter.doFilter(SecurityContextPersistenceFilter.java:79)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.session.ConcurrentSessionFilter.doFilter(ConcurrentSessionFilter.java:109)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:167)
	org.springframework.web.filter.DelegatingFilterProxy.invokeDelegate(DelegatingFilterProxy.java:237)
	org.springframework.web.filter.DelegatingFilterProxy.doFilter(DelegatingFilterProxy.java:167)
root cause

javax.servlet.ServletException: javax.servlet.jsp.JspException: Exception: [.LookupUtil] Error looking up property "id" in object type "de.news.backend.verwaltung.redi.News". Cause: Property 'id' has no getter method
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.doHandlePageException(PageContextImpl.java:907)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.handlePageException(PageContextImpl.java:840)
	org.apache.jsp.verwaltung.redi.newsliste_jsp._jspService(newsliste_jsp.java:364)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:70)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:722)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:419)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:391)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:334)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:722)
	org.tuckey.web.filters.urlrewrite.NormalRewrittenUrl.doRewrite(NormalRewrittenUrl.java:213)
	org.tuckey.web.filters.urlrewrite.RuleChain.handleRewrite(RuleChain.java:171)
	org.tuckey.web.filters.urlrewrite.RuleChain.doRules(RuleChain.java:145)
	org.tuckey.web.filters.urlrewrite.UrlRewriter.processRequest(UrlRewriter.java:92)
	org.tuckey.web.filters.urlrewrite.UrlRewriteFilter.doFilter(UrlRewriteFilter.java:381)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:366)
	org.springframework.security.web.access.intercept.FilterSecurityInterceptor.invoke(FilterSecurityInterceptor.java:109)
	org.springframework.security.web.access.intercept.FilterSecurityInterceptor.doFilter(FilterSecurityInterceptor.java:83)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.access.ExceptionTranslationFilter.doFilter(ExceptionTranslationFilter.java:97)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.session.SessionManagementFilter.doFilter(SessionManagementFilter.java:100)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.authentication.AnonymousAuthenticationFilter.doFilter(AnonymousAuthenticationFilter.java:78)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.authentication.rememberme.RememberMeAuthenticationFilter.doFilter(RememberMeAuthenticationFilter.java:119)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.servletapi.SecurityContextHolderAwareRequestFilter.doFilter(SecurityContextHolderAwareRequestFilter.java:54)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.savedrequest.RequestCacheAwareFilter.doFilter(RequestCacheAwareFilter.java:35)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.authentication.AbstractAuthenticationProcessingFilter.doFilter(AbstractAuthenticationProcessingFilter.java:187)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.authentication.logout.LogoutFilter.doFilter(LogoutFilter.java:105)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.context.SecurityContextPersistenceFilter.doFilter(SecurityContextPersistenceFilter.java:79)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.session.ConcurrentSessionFilter.doFilter(ConcurrentSessionFilter.java:109)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:167)
	org.springframework.web.filter.DelegatingFilterProxy.invokeDelegate(DelegatingFilterProxy.java:237)
	org.springframework.web.filter.DelegatingFilterProxy.doFilter(DelegatingFilterProxy.java:167)
root cause

Exception: [.LookupUtil] Error looking up property "id" in object type "de.news.backend.verwaltung.redi.News". Cause: Property 'id' has no getter method
	org.displaytag.util.LookupUtil.getBeanProperty(LookupUtil.java:141)
	org.displaytag.model.Column.getValue(Column.java:124)
	org.displaytag.model.Column.createChoppedAndLinkedValue(Column.java:201)
	org.displaytag.model.Column.initialize(Column.java:178)
	org.displaytag.render.TableWriterTemplate.writeTableBody(TableWriterTemplate.java:313)
	org.displaytag.render.TableWriterTemplate.writeTable(TableWriterTemplate.java:138)
	org.displaytag.render.HtmlTableWriter.writeTable(HtmlTableWriter.java:734)
	org.displaytag.tags.TableTag.writeHTMLData(TableTag.java:1647)
	org.displaytag.tags.TableTag.doEndTag(TableTag.java:1300)
	org.apache.jsp.verwaltung.redi.newsliste_jsp._jspx_meth_display_005ftable_005f0(newsliste_jsp.java:541)
	org.apache.jsp.verwaltung.redi.newsliste_jsp._jspService(newsliste_jsp.java:334)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:70)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:722)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:419)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:391)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:334)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:722)
	org.tuckey.web.filters.urlrewrite.NormalRewrittenUrl.doRewrite(NormalRewrittenUrl.java:213)
	org.tuckey.web.filters.urlrewrite.RuleChain.handleRewrite(RuleChain.java:171)
	org.tuckey.web.filters.urlrewrite.RuleChain.doRules(RuleChain.java:145)
	org.tuckey.web.filters.urlrewrite.UrlRewriter.processRequest(UrlRewriter.java:92)
	org.tuckey.web.filters.urlrewrite.UrlRewriteFilter.doFilter(UrlRewriteFilter.java:381)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:366)
	org.springframework.security.web.access.intercept.FilterSecurityInterceptor.invoke(FilterSecurityInterceptor.java:109)
	org.springframework.security.web.access.intercept.FilterSecurityInterceptor.doFilter(FilterSecurityInterceptor.java:83)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.access.ExceptionTranslationFilter.doFilter(ExceptionTranslationFilter.java:97)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.session.SessionManagementFilter.doFilter(SessionManagementFilter.java:100)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.authentication.AnonymousAuthenticationFilter.doFilter(AnonymousAuthenticationFilter.java:78)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.authentication.rememberme.RememberMeAuthenticationFilter.doFilter(RememberMeAuthenticationFilter.java:119)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.servletapi.SecurityContextHolderAwareRequestFilter.doFilter(SecurityContextHolderAwareRequestFilter.java:54)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.savedrequest.RequestCacheAwareFilter.doFilter(RequestCacheAwareFilter.java:35)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.authentication.AbstractAuthenticationProcessingFilter.doFilter(AbstractAuthenticationProcessingFilter.java:187)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.authentication.logout.LogoutFilter.doFilter(LogoutFilter.java:105)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.context.SecurityContextPersistenceFilter.doFilter(SecurityContextPersistenceFilter.java:79)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.session.ConcurrentSessionFilter.doFilter(ConcurrentSessionFilter.java:109)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:167)
	org.springframework.web.filter.DelegatingFilterProxy.invokeDelegate(DelegatingFilterProxy.java:237)
	org.springframework.web.filter.DelegatingFilterProxy.doFilter(DelegatingFilterProxy.java:167)
root cause

java.lang.NoSuchMethodException: Property 'id' has no getter method
	org.apache.commons.beanutils.PropertyUtilsBean.getSimpleProperty(PropertyUtilsBean.java:1127)
	org.apache.commons.beanutils.PropertyUtils.getSimpleProperty(PropertyUtils.java:408)
	org.displaytag.util.LookupUtil.getProperty(LookupUtil.java:271)
	org.displaytag.util.LookupUtil.getBeanProperty(LookupUtil.java:129)
	org.displaytag.model.Column.getValue(Column.java:124)
	org.displaytag.model.Column.createChoppedAndLinkedValue(Column.java:201)
	org.displaytag.model.Column.initialize(Column.java:178)
	org.displaytag.render.TableWriterTemplate.writeTableBody(TableWriterTemplate.java:313)
	org.displaytag.render.TableWriterTemplate.writeTable(TableWriterTemplate.java:138)
	org.displaytag.render.HtmlTableWriter.writeTable(HtmlTableWriter.java:734)
	org.displaytag.tags.TableTag.writeHTMLData(TableTag.java:1647)
	org.displaytag.tags.TableTag.doEndTag(TableTag.java:1300)
	org.apache.jsp.verwaltung.redi.newsliste_jsp._jspx_meth_display_005ftable_005f0(newsliste_jsp.java:541)
	org.apache.jsp.verwaltung.redi.newsliste_jsp._jspService(newsliste_jsp.java:334)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:70)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:722)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:419)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:391)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:334)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:722)
	org.tuckey.web.filters.urlrewrite.NormalRewrittenUrl.doRewrite(NormalRewrittenUrl.java:213)
	org.tuckey.web.filters.urlrewrite.RuleChain.handleRewrite(RuleChain.java:171)
	org.tuckey.web.filters.urlrewrite.RuleChain.doRules(RuleChain.java:145)
	org.tuckey.web.filters.urlrewrite.UrlRewriter.processRequest(UrlRewriter.java:92)
	org.tuckey.web.filters.urlrewrite.UrlRewriteFilter.doFilter(UrlRewriteFilter.java:381)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:366)
	org.springframework.security.web.access.intercept.FilterSecurityInterceptor.invoke(FilterSecurityInterceptor.java:109)
	org.springframework.security.web.access.intercept.FilterSecurityInterceptor.doFilter(FilterSecurityInterceptor.java:83)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.access.ExceptionTranslationFilter.doFilter(ExceptionTranslationFilter.java:97)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.session.SessionManagementFilter.doFilter(SessionManagementFilter.java:100)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.authentication.AnonymousAuthenticationFilter.doFilter(AnonymousAuthenticationFilter.java:78)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.authentication.rememberme.RememberMeAuthenticationFilter.doFilter(RememberMeAuthenticationFilter.java:119)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.servletapi.SecurityContextHolderAwareRequestFilter.doFilter(SecurityContextHolderAwareRequestFilter.java:54)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.savedrequest.RequestCacheAwareFilter.doFilter(RequestCacheAwareFilter.java:35)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.authentication.AbstractAuthenticationProcessingFilter.doFilter(AbstractAuthenticationProcessingFilter.java:187)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.authentication.logout.LogoutFilter.doFilter(LogoutFilter.java:105)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.context.SecurityContextPersistenceFilter.doFilter(SecurityContextPersistenceFilter.java:79)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.session.ConcurrentSessionFilter.doFilter(ConcurrentSessionFilter.java:109)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy$VirtualFilterChain.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:378)
	org.springframework.security.web.FilterChainProxy.doFilter(FilterChainProxy.java:167)
	org.springframework.web.filter.DelegatingFilterProxy.invokeDelegate(DelegatingFilterProxy.java:237)
	org.springframework.web.filter.DelegatingFilterProxy.doFilter(DelegatingFilterProxy.java:167)
note The full stack trace of the root cause is available in the Apache Tomcat/7.0.12 logs.
```

Das Dokument was für die Ausgabe zuständig ist, ist folgendermaßen aufgebaut:


```
<%@taglib uri="http://displaytag.sf.net" prefix="display"%>
<html>
<head>
<title>Newsliste</title>
</head>
<body>
<%
    request.setAttribute("test", new NewsListe());
%>
<display:table name="test" pagesize="25">
    <display:column property="id" title="ID" maxLength="25" />
    <display:column property="title" title="Username" maxLength="300" />
    <display:column property="edit" title="" maxLength="50" />
    <display:setProperty name="basic.empty.showtable" value="true" />
    <display:setProperty name="paging.banner.group_size" value="10" />
    <display:setProperty name="paging.banner.item_name" value="news" />
    <display:setProperty name="paging.banner.item_names" value="news" />
    <display:setProperty name="paging.banner.onepage" value="<span class='pagelinks'>&nbsp;</span>" />
</display:table>
</body>
</html>
```

NewsListe.java

```
package de.news.backend.verwaltung.redi;

import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.PreparedStatement;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.util.ArrayList;

public class NewsListe extends ArrayList {


    /**
     * Datenbank
     */
    final String db_driver = "com.mysql.jdbc.Driver";
    final String db_url = "jdbc:mysql://***.***.***.***:3306/news";
    final String db_username = "************";
    final String db_password = "******************************";

    public NewsListe() {
        try{
            Class.forName(db_driver);
            try{
                Connection db = DriverManager.getConnection(db_url, db_username, db_password);

                String selectStatement = null;
                PreparedStatement prepStmt = null;
                selectStatement = "SELECT id, titel FROM news";
                prepStmt = db.prepareStatement(selectStatement);
                //prepStmt.setString(1, "");
                ResultSet rs = prepStmt.executeQuery();

                while(rs.next()) {
                    
                    add(new News(rs.getInt("id"),
                                rs.getString("titel"),
                                "X"
                    ));
                }

                db.close();
            } catch(Exception db_error) {
                System.out.println(db_error);
            }
        } catch(Exception db_driver_error) {
            System.out.println(db_driver_error);
        }
    }

    public String getItem(int index) {
        return "displaytag";
    }
}
```

News.java

```
package de.news.backend.verwaltung.redi;

/**
 *
 * @author purzel
 */
class News {
    public int id;
    public String title;
    public String edit = "Test";

    public News(int id, String title, String edit) {
        this.id = id;
        this.title = title;
        this.edit = edit;
    }

    public int getId() {
        return id;
    }

    public void setId(int id) {
        this.id = id;
    }

    public String getTitle() {
        return title;
    }

    public void setTitle(String title) {
        this.title = title;
    }

    public String getEdit() {
        return edit;
    }

    public void setEdit(String edit) {
        this.edit = edit;
    }
}
```

So ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen, wenn doch bitte erwähnen!

Liebe Grüße

Purzel


----------



## tagedieb (17. Mai 2011)

Guck dir mal den Packagenamen in der Fehlermeldung und deiner News-Klasse an...

de.news.verwaltung.redi.News != de.news.backend.verwaltung.redi.News


----------



## purzel (17. Mai 2011)

tagedieb hat gesagt.:


> Guck dir mal den Packagenamen in der Fehlermeldung und deiner News-Klasse an...
> 
> de.news.verwaltung.redi.News != de.news.backend.verwaltung.redi.News



Mh, Danke aber der Fehler ist immer noch da, auch als ich es ausgebessert habe!

Noch eine Idee? Sehe den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr


----------



## purzel (17. Mai 2011)

Oh man bin ich ein Depp!

Ich habe nun endlich den Fehler gefunden, er war eigentlich simple. Ich habe bei


```
class News {}
```

das *public* vergessen!

Hoffentlich passiert mir das nicht noch einmal, sonst ... :lol:


----------

